# N.D. Touchdown



## gene486 (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is something i HOPE all will enjoy if it comes threw right


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Nov 22, 2006)

I dont get it.


----------



## ourhouse (Nov 22, 2006)

??????????????????????


----------



## babalu87 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thats touchdown Jesus of Notre Dame

They visit USC Saturday

Michigan should get another shot at Ohio State
On a neutral field I think they beat up on Ohio State


----------



## GVA (Nov 22, 2006)

I guess it's what we can't see in the picture............
Jesus is looking towards virginia when Brother Bart was doing his pre-burn on his englander (there was a glow in the distance) :cheese: 

Praise the lord BB has Fire again.........


----------



## AIRJET4U (Nov 22, 2006)

Go Irish


----------



## jjbaer (Nov 22, 2006)

AirJet Inc said:
			
		

> Go Irish



As a Mich fan and with 2 at Ohio State, that was one game I couldn't lose...LOL. Mich is still #2 in the BSC rankings but ND or USC or FL may overtake them. ND needs to beat USC and that will take USC out of the picture (will be their 2nd loss) and ND then can't claim #2 because Mich clobbered ND at ND earlier in the season. Then, Arkansas needs to beat Florida. Then, and only then, it's OSU vs Mich again.

Bo Bucks...Go Blue!

Even if Mich doesn't go, we already saw the national title game last week (OSU 42, Mich 39)....


----------



## AIRJET4U (Nov 22, 2006)

ND will beat USC, they always play better on the road then at home, hands down to MI, they have played well all year, but I still cant stand them  LOL and I live in MI, but only 200 yards from the IN line Notre Dame fan for-ever........................


----------



## GVA (Nov 23, 2006)

GVA said:
			
		

> I guess it's what we can't see in the picture............
> Jesus is looking towards virginia when Brother Bart was doing his pre-burn on his englander (there was a glow in the distance) :cheese:
> 
> Praise the lord BB has Fire again.........


Well I guess I should be counting *my* blessings right now after making the above statement last night I guess jesus was looking at the glow coming from Danvers where last night across the danvers river less than  3/4 of a mile from me (in xxxxxxx) a chemical plant EXPLODED and *leveled *about a square mile of a residential / commercial area....  Knocked me and the wifey out of bed, at 2:45 AM  I thought a car had hit the house,.....  It scared the SH%$ out of me but as I ran to the window within about half a second I saw another explosion with a fireball and mushroom cloud over 150 feet in the air......  The noise was deafaning....  The flames were as far as I could see I thought either a plane had crashed or a bomb had gone off........  My neighbor had her glass doors on her fireplace shatter into the livingroom from the pressure.....  A very scary night here on the North shore last night...........  I'll be outside  tommorrow checking thorougly for foundation damage in the AM....
Are there any more North shore guy's out there......  Are you O.K.


----------



## MrGriz (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow GVA, that sounds like a wild ride.  Thank God you're ok.  Unfortunately it doesn't sound like we can say the same for anyone much closer to the plant.


----------



## jjbaer (Nov 23, 2006)

GVA said:
			
		

> GVA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's what the one website I saw said:

"DANVERS, Mass. Police say they don't have details but confirm an explosion and major fire in Danvers, Massachusetts."
Media reports say firefighters are at the site of a propane gas facility and that several homes in the area are on fire.
The explosion at about 2:20 a-m, Eastern time, was felt several miles away. Danvers is about 20-miles north of Boston."


----------



## GVA (Nov 23, 2006)

No the Eastern Gas propane plant is across the street and intact except for all the windows being blown out.
The plant that blew was a Dye and ink plant with many toxic and highly volatile chemicals. Although no one is sure what has happened yet, Next to the bakery (and in front of the plant) was a grill and barbecue place which had a small propane silo in the back............. All the aerial photos show this but the silo is gone and the roof and back of this structure is gone I have a feeling that this was one of the final explosions and the one that I saw that flames shot up 150 feet......... It will be months before that part of danvers is back to somewhat of a normality........ The Governor said tonite that the blast was equivalent to a 2000 pound bomb dropped on a residential neighbor hood.
Theres a weird silence around this area except for all the news helicopters buzzing overhead. Last night from 3:00-4:00 AM the roads were like rush hour as people were trying to drive to the scene to get answers as to what had happened. No one knew if this was a terror attack as about 2 miles from here there is a fairly large LNG tank on the Beverly/ Salem line. Still a scary night when no news reports came in till about 4:30 am.

Here was the latest link:
http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/10382539/detail.html
Look to the right side and click on the videos....aerial look at danvers....  It is still amazing no one was killed.....  Or click on slide show, pictures from Danvers


----------



## GVA (Nov 23, 2006)

And make no mistake about it it was about 2:45am I don't think I will ever get the display of the clock out of my head... :sick:


----------



## JasonOH (Nov 23, 2006)

We've got our own "touchdown Jesus" in Buckeye country.  He's an OSU fan  ;-)


----------



## jjbaer (Nov 23, 2006)

JasonOH said:
			
		

> We've got our own "touchdown Jesus" in Buckeye country.  He's an OSU fan  ;-)



That's an actual statue with outstretched arms (minus the beer and the Buckeye mitten of course) at a church located about 25 miles South of Dayton, OH on I-75 heading towards Cincinnati, OH.  I've passed it dozens of times.


----------



## Mike (Nov 23, 2006)

I went to UM when Harbaugh was the QB.  He was excellent but didnt do as well with the Bears.

Pass the brown jug.


----------



## nshif (Nov 23, 2006)

castiron said:
			
		

> JasonOH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also called big butter Jesus. there a song about it. Ill see if I can find a link,


----------



## jjbaer (Nov 23, 2006)

nshif said:
			
		

> castiron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard it on 700WLW, the Cincinnati AM station.  Funny song.


----------



## nshif (Nov 23, 2006)

Heres a link to the song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq01UYiMyHg


----------



## jjbaer (Nov 23, 2006)

Warming up said:
			
		

> I went to UM when Harbaugh was the QB.  He was excellent but didnt do as well with the Bears.
> 
> Pass the brown jug.



When I went there, it was Franklin and Leach


----------



## jjbaer (Nov 23, 2006)

nshif said:
			
		

> Heres a link to the song
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq01UYiMyHg



that's it...


----------



## AIRJET4U (Nov 27, 2006)

OSU Fan -  Good luck in the Title game,It will be as good as MI game, they are damn quick, beat us in every facet of the game.

ND Fan


----------



## jjbaer (Nov 27, 2006)

AirJet Inc said:
			
		

> OSU Fan -  Good luck in the Title game,It will be as good as MI game, they are damn quick, beat us in every facet of the game.
> 
> ND Fan



ND was "off their game" and given the number of turnovers by USC, ND would have, on any other day, won that game.  But you're right, USC is very good.  I went to Michigan so I'm rooting for UCLA to beat USC this weekend.


----------



## AIRJET4U (Dec 4, 2006)

Ill bet you thought you were headed to the championship bowl didnt you???  Hope USC plays you better then they did UCLA.  GOOD LUCK


----------



## jjbaer (Dec 5, 2006)

AirJet Inc said:
			
		

> Ill bet you thought you were headed to the championship bowl didnt you??? Hope USC plays you better then they did UCLA. GOOD LUCK



thanks. They shafted Mich for sure! Same pollsters that now have moved FL to #2 kept them at #4 for about 7 weeks.....then, simply by FL winning one more game they "miraculously" got moved to #2....no way in hell.....system's rigged and crooked. If FL is so good, how come they lost to an unranked team? Michigan's only loss was to the #1 team in the country and on OSU's home turf (gives OSU an advantage) AND only by 3 points.....on a neutral field Mich would have won!


----------



## AIRJET4U (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree, MI should be playing OSU, pollsters didnt want a rematch,  my $$ will be on OSU.  I just pray that my Irish can over come their past bowl experiences and win one for the gipper,  LSU looks pretty tough.  again good luck


----------



## Metal (Dec 7, 2006)

You better hope Michigan wins their game, otherwise there will be a lot of crow being eaten.  Wouldn't it be great if Michigan beats USC in convincing fashion and OSU gets stomped, boy the sportstalk lines will light up then.


----------



## AIRJET4U (Dec 7, 2006)

I dont see OSU getting stomped, they are a very good football team, USC, dont know they played us tough, then got beat by UCLA,  I predict MI will whoop their ass.


----------

